
Apple Opens Up iPhone Code in What Could Be Savvy Strategy or Security Screwup - Matt3o12_
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601748/apple-opens-up-iphone-code-in-what-could-be-savvy-strategy-or-security-screwup/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11954780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11954780).

